
Guy challenges himself to learn a new programming language choosen by community - joeporters
https://plus.google.com/u/1/+DanielHauckLinux/posts/A1JfJdN3yR2
======
joeporters
It's an interesting idea I thought...

~~~
shock
Lacking a G+ account, I vote for Rust :)

